# Aromasin Vs Arimidex



## GetSwullll (Jan 8, 2017)

What do you prefer and why..dosaging times, costs .effect. etc? 

What's starting dosages for someone on each that's never tried either on a 1g Test/600mg Deca cycle? 

Gonna snag some through alin..so researching and coming to board. 
*Got Caber already.


----------



## Natast19 (Jan 9, 2017)

i usually use aromasin at 12.5 a day for my test cycles. i havent really had any issues at that dose going as high as 950mg of super test a week, but i have been thinking of trying adex. im getting ready to run test/deca cycle next week so maybe your post might help me too lol.


----------



## Sully (Jan 9, 2017)

Aromasin, hands down. Start at 12.5mg daily, move up to 50 mg daily if needed. And as long as you keep your estrogen under control you shouldn't need the Caber.


----------



## pitshack (Jan 9, 2017)

For me it's aromasin all the way. 12.5mg a day does the trick. I used to use arimidex and it never seemed to work as well at keeping estro under control which was evidenced by the huge amount of acne that I had. After switching to aromasin I feel better and my acne is minimal even on 800 test, 350 npp and 60 of tbol.


----------



## psych (Jan 9, 2017)

aromasin 12.5 eod.  Suicide AI's you got to ramp down.  They will suppress enzymes too much.

FYI if you're wondering deca doesnt cause bloat from progesterone.  It causes it because it ramps up ALDOSTERONE.  Just watch diet and take a diuretic.


----------



## Nattydread (Jan 9, 2017)

Love the last part of psych post. Most people don't know that. And need to.


----------



## GetSwullll (Jan 9, 2017)

Thank you Anasci Fam!

Been researching the "Suicide Vs Blocker" types and just wanted boards opinions above all else. 

I do keep reading if estrogen is under control that the DAs aren't needed?! I only took first DA  (caber) on tren since test was so low at a trt level I didn't think estro would be issue but just progesterone.

Now with Deca/Test..I've gotten a bit sensitive..but nothing more in past. And honestly wasn't squeezing nips all the time to check for lactose.

What are signs of needing to start the AI..and when would I need DA..if Estrogen always in check..why do people even take DA?


----------



## GetSwullll (Jan 9, 2017)

As above..I realize E2 "boost" the prolactin issues to a point where having Caber on hand is safe. 

More wondering at what point do you increase AI to aid issues vs knowing you need to just take the Caber right away if you see the prolactin issues?


----------



## Sully (Jan 9, 2017)

You really shouldn't need Caber at all. If in doubt, start your Aromasin with a dose of 50mg daily. I've never known anyone on 50mg of Aromasin that didn't have their estrogen in check.


----------



## psych (Jan 9, 2017)

1. Progesteron boogey man is bull shit.  Really got to fuck your self up to have that problem.  Most people just repeating bro science.  IT'S NO ONES FAULT. Just the way shit is.

2. estrogen causes gyno.....just estrogen.

3. IF prolactin is a problem with lactation stop touching it.  SWEAR TO GOD, prolactin is activated bny nipple stimulation. Ask any OBGYN.

4. Caber is bullshit and often fake.

5. Prami is dangerous and shouldn't be fucked with. These are are PARKINSON DRUGS DAMN IT!

6. You can use nolva on deca. That old myth that you can't has NO evidence to prove it.  It doesn't even make sense.  

Natty I know!!! It's aldosterone, more people need to get with updated info.  People believe weird drug facts like Weider principles LOL!!!

I'll be in my scrubs talking to someone and they will say some shit they heard off a board.  I'll explain to them that's not a thing. They will disagree and I'm standing there in scrubs with my stethoscope like "you're right!!! fuck medical knowledge, bobbybuttfuckbodybuilding forum must be right!!"  Let me inform the doctors!!!!  LMAO


----------



## GetSwullll (Jan 12, 2017)

Thanks everyone..grabbing the aromasin. 

Ive ran up to Test 750mgs/600Ddeca with no gyno issues or prolactin...diet aiding bloat..but..hitting 1g of Test this cycle and want all on hand. 

Caber bascially kept sex drive alive on tren/trt cycle. But that's all I needed for and Test will do that this go around. 

Gonna start with 12.5 eod..or wait until sides of the gyno..not sure?


----------



## psych (Jan 12, 2017)

start 12.5


----------



## GotTren? (Jan 12, 2017)

Personally I like to use letro, but my alternative choice is aromasin. I dose at 12.5 mg eod. Keeps estrogen low without crashing my e2 at that dose. Arimidex is no good for me cuz I tend to drag my cycles out to 16 weeks sometimes, it gets my cholesterol out of wack when ran that long. But aslong as your not too sensitive to progesterones you shouldn't need anything to combat that activity as long as your estrogen is under control, like some of these brothers are saying.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ASHOP (Jan 12, 2017)

GotTren? said:


> Personally I like to use letro, but my alternative choice is aromasin. I dose at 12.5 mg eod. Keeps estrogen low without crashing my e2 at that dose. Arimidex is no good for me cuz I tend to drag my cycles out to 16 weeks sometimes, it gets my cholesterol out of wack when ran that long. But aslong as your not too sensitive to progesterones you shouldn't need anything to combat that activity as long as your estrogen is under control, like some of these brothers are saying.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I do best on low dose LETROZOLE too.. 1.25mg split up over the week.


----------



## GotTren? (Jan 12, 2017)

ASHOP said:


> I do best on low dose LETROZOLE too.. 1.25mg split up over the week.





Exact dose I use too brother. I do 1.25mg every 4 days or so. I like how dry it keeps me also


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psych (Jan 13, 2017)

GotTren? said:


> Exact dose I use too brother. I do 1.25mg every 4 days or so. I like how dry it keeps me also
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Right on man! But thats a thing too.  You obviously like staying dry.  Some guys that are newer want the size and strength without the bloat, or to much for that matter. One or the other.  I'll take bloat and just deal with it.  You can bloat and not get gyno. But dealing with bloat is not for everyone though LOL


----------



## MR. BMJ (Jan 19, 2017)

I use 12.5-25mg/d of Aromasin as my most commonly used protocol. If 25mg/d doesn't help, I either cut down on my AAS dosages or add in Toremifene or Nolva. For aromasin, since I usually use Research places, I take half of my dosage in the morning, and the other half at night. If I were using pharm grade aromasin, then I'd take half/half if it is scored, or just take all at once at night. 

I like Arimidex, but prefer Aromasin, as it doesn't seem to effect lipids as much, while also helping to control estradiol levels (E2).


----------



## jamescb77 (Jun 6, 2017)

I prefer arimidex seems to keep me more level 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rangerjockey (Jun 23, 2017)

100 mgs proviron, I never have estro issues.  2 cents worth


----------



## Sully (Jun 24, 2017)

rangerjockey said:


> 100 mgs proviron, I never have estro issues.  2 cents worth



I wish I was like that. Yesterday I accidentally looked at bottle of Test in my stash, and my nipples have been killing me ever since.


----------



## squatster (Jun 24, 2017)

Arimadex
I fucked up on a start of a cycle and took .5mg pr. day. The shit had me so sick I thought I was going to die. I was laying on the floor each day in a pile of cramps. But not clenbuteral cramps - DEATH CRAMPS .
So I will take Arimadex .5mg every 4 days if it's the only one I have. Every day afterI take the arim -I feel like crap for the whole day. 
For me I hate arimadex. - it doesn't do shit for me and it make me feel like shit.
Aromasin- I can tolerate a little more
The letro - I like but need to take a little more then most..
Four most of my 30+ years on juice I didn't take any thing for estrogen. I always felt better with the bloat and the tits- I had most of the glands out - you read it right - my right side the doc cut threw the cotlige (we're the fuck is spell check) so the other side he got shy and didn't get all the gland - so I still get a little gyno- 
(wow - where the hell am i going with this)
Tough part about going senile (serious - we're is this fucking spell check)
Ok-for me
Arimadex - bad
Letro - good
Aromasin- good
Novadex- good
Proviron- if I take it each day of a cycle or throw it in the middle of my cycle were every thing is ramping - I did great and never need my estrogen stuff really. 
Masteron- in my cycle for me keeps estrogen sides at bay 90%- was going to say 100% but don't want to lie to much.


----------



## psych (Jun 25, 2017)

squatster said:


> Arimadex
> I fucked up on a start of a cycle and took .5mg pr. day. The shit had me so sick I thought I was going to die. I was laying on the floor each day in a pile of cramps. But not clenbuteral cramps - DEATH CRAMPS .
> So I will take Arimadex .5mg every 4 days if it's the only one I have. Every day afterI take the arim -I feel like crap for the whole day.
> For me I hate arimadex. - it doesn't do shit for me and it make me feel like shit.
> ...



You can run nolva as a stand alone. It helps with shin splits in Thai fighters and shoot bigger loads....porn style. When I would bounce Tuesday was ladies night with male strippers and these guys were INSANELY ripped. A few did porn and told me they take like 60-80 mg a day for 2 weeks and try not to wack off and then on shoot day they just hose the hoes down LOL


----------



## Sully (Jun 25, 2017)

psych said:


> You can run nolva as a stand alone. It helps with shin splits in Thai fighters and shoot bigger loads....porn style. When I would bounce Tuesday was ladies night with male strippers and these guys were INSANELY ripped. A few did porn and told me they take like 60-80 mg a day for 2 weeks and try not to wack off and then on shoot day they just hose the hoes down LOL



Bigger loads thing I've heard before, but shin splints? That's a completely new one on me. Why would Nolva help with shin splints? That's such an odd thing for it to do.


----------



## psych (Jun 25, 2017)

Sully said:


> Bigger loads thing I've heard before, but shin splints? That's a completely new one on me. Why would Nolva help with shin splints? That's such an odd thing for it to do.



off label use for osteoporosis. But results are done in women during menopause not used in men. some off site experimenting on horses showed increases in bone density. How effective it is in real research not sure, but I have friends that swear by it. SO THIS IS HEARSAY But some thai coaches also drink cobra blood to increase aggression....take it with a grain of salt. 

I used it for my accident and did have a doctor tell me that my bone fractures healed way faster than expected, but given the other shit i was taking it's hard to tell what was what in that stew.


----------



## Sully (Jun 25, 2017)

psych said:


> off label use for osteoporosis. But results are done in women during menopause not used in men. some off site experimenting on horses showed increases in bone density. How effective it is in real research not sure, but I have friends that swear by it. SO THIS IS HEARSAY But some thai coaches also drink cobra blood to increase aggression....take it with a grain of salt.
> 
> I used it for my accident and did have a doctor tell me that my bone fractures healed way faster than expected, but given the other shit i was taking it's hard to tell what was what in that stew.



Hmmmmm. Very interesting. I gotta do some more reading.


----------



## BigBob (Jun 25, 2017)

It amazes me how different everyone responds to these drugs. Every time I've tried anti-E's I felt either pissed off all the time or achy and I'll. I've even tried aromisin at 12.5 2x per week. 


Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## psych (Jun 25, 2017)

BigBob said:


> It amazes me how different everyone responds to these drugs. Every time I've tried anti-E's I felt either pissed off all the time or achy and I'll. I've even tried aromisin at 12.5 2x per week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk



Some guys can get away with out antiE's.  Your body just doesnt have that much estrogen to being with or you handle it better. Its called being alpha as fuck :headbang::headbang::headbang::headbang:


----------



## BigBob (Jun 25, 2017)

psych said:


> Some guys can get away with out antiE's.  Your body just doesnt have that much estrogen to being with or you handle it better. Its called being alpha as fuck :headbang::headbang::headbang::headbang:


I wish. But thanks. [emoji6] 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## thefreak (Aug 13, 2017)

I find them comparable for E2 cmanagement, but with adex my skin is always perfect, aromasin makes it oily and gives me a few zits.


----------



## gkn525 (Aug 13, 2017)

only used aromasin at 6.25mg 2-3×/wk but fortunately I'm not estro sensitive at all.omly started using it over 1 uear ago&only when running high test,adrol or dbol.if ur not too sensitive.u can maybe start at 6.25-12.5mg eod to start since it is a suicide ai


----------



## lntense (Sep 5, 2017)

I prefer aromasin, as needed.

I've tried several different brands of arimidex and got blood work and it doesn't seem to work for me and I still have no idea why that is. On blasts I would always end up on nolvadex. Since switching to aromasin I haven't had any issues.





BigBob said:


> It amazes me how different everyone responds to these drugs. Every time I've tried anti-E's I felt either pissed off all the time or achy and I'll. I've even tried aromisin at 12.5 2x per week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk



More than likely you don't need one. Do you know what your e2 level is at on an average blast for you? It's very individual, and just because the reference range says one thing doesn't mean it's right for your body. If you feel good, aren't retaining a ton of water and your BP is in check then chances are you are fine.


----------



## BigBob (Sep 7, 2017)

I'm in NY. Need a script for the tests. It's fucked up. But whenever I use an AI and my joints hurt and my mood gets sour. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## mslmn (Sep 19, 2017)

I usually don't use an AI, but if I do, I prefer aromasin.


----------



## *Bio* (Sep 19, 2017)

I know Big A used Nolvadex Monday through Friday and Arimidex on Saturday and Sunday.  Keep in mind that Arimidex has a harsher effect on HDL than Aromasin.  You guys need to get blood work too!  Those that are having joint issues, I'm sure you tanked your e2.  If you tanked it with Aromasin, it will take longer to build it back up since it's a suicidal aromatase inhibitor.


----------



## psych (Sep 20, 2017)

Arimidex is out dated and should be DC for any one


----------



## BrooklynBorn (Oct 11, 2017)

psych said:


> 1. Progesteron boogey man is bull shit.  Really got to fuck your self up to have that problem.  Most people just repeating bro science.  IT'S NO ONES FAULT. Just the way shit is.
> 
> 2. estrogen causes gyno.....just estrogen.
> 
> ...



If you don't mind me asking are you PA or Nurse or DR? thanks for the info you share.


----------



## IRONFIST (Oct 11, 2017)

going to have to review this thread more closely. i have only ever used adex never aromasin.


----------



## BrooklynBorn (Oct 12, 2017)

Sully said:


> Aromasin, hands down. Start at 12.5mg daily, move up to 50 mg daily if needed. And as long as you keep your estrogen under control you shouldn't need the Caber.



I didn't realize it was more affective above 25 mg.  Does the same hold true for Adex? I was under the impression for Adex that .5 is almost as affective at 1mg. 

I am on 250- 500 of test. have been much higher over the years but despite have no gyro problems decided I want no bloat what so ever. How much of which AI would you suggest. I am about to get human grade generic so I'm sorta also looking for best bang for my buck. 

I have been taking .5 adex a day from a research company but doubt its accurate.


----------



## Viking (Oct 13, 2017)

I prefer low dosed aromasin but most ai's are fine as long as I dose them low. Many dose ai's far too high and that can cause more issues than it fixes.


----------



## Thaistick (Oct 13, 2017)

I prefer aromasin because of its more forgiving nature, but I have noticed that some guys have an issue with hair loss and prostate issues with it.


----------



## striffe (Oct 14, 2017)

I have always used aromasin with good results. Never had any issues with gyno on high test.


----------



## SURGE (Oct 15, 2017)

I also prefer aromasin. Sometimes I use nolvadex only during cycles as well.


----------



## AGGRO (Oct 17, 2017)

SURGE said:


> I also prefer aromasin. Sometimes I use nolvadex only during cycles as well.



I am the same. There was a lot of talk years back about aromasin being more lipid friendly. Not sure just how true that is but been using aromasin on and off for years now.


----------



## cobraforce (Dec 18, 2017)

12.5 aromasin EOD has always kept any puffy nips away from me


----------



## hemipower (Feb 14, 2018)

I swapped over to aromasin/exemestane as I prefer the attributes and decreased side effects of a suicidal inhibitor but initially it was way too strong... took 25mg every 3rd day then backed off to 5th day and estro hit single digits. No libido and joint ache, etc.

So took a couple weeks off AIs entirely (no DIM either) and then had the pharm make 12.5mg caps...used one of those every 3-5 days and seemed to be great for a couple years then estro crept WAY up and even going to 12.5 twice to 3x a week really made minimal difference. Plus, the exem were costing $300 or so at the pharm (although that did last 3-4 months). 

Swapped back to arimidex at 1mg twice a week (2 weeks) then cut back to 1/2mg 3x a week and finally cut test back (from 200 twice a week) to 90mg 3x a week and arimidex to 1/2mg twice weekly and seems to be much better balance and holding for a few months now.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Feb 15, 2018)

http://www.anasci.org/vB/anabolic-science-forum/34501-what-ai-right-you.html


----------



## jimmy14 (Feb 17, 2018)

I go with aromasin 12.5mg EOD with 500mg test WK and I'm GTG. Personally arimdex makes me feel like shit I'm tired when I wake up and usually in a bad mood

Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kindlife (Feb 18, 2018)

I used arimadex on and off(mostly on) for years. But my lipids on my bloodwork recently were terrible so I'm probably gonna give aromasin a shot on my next blast. I dont need an AI on a trt dose.


----------



## lntense (Feb 20, 2018)

Aromasin 12.5 a day on normal blasts 500mg range.

If I were to go higher or running heavier aromatizing compounds then I would go with 25mg a day.

I've tried multiple brands of arimidex and it doesn't seem to lower my e2.



I'll also sometimes run nolvadex instead if cost is an issue.


----------

